# Facebook Page - wird nicht erstellt, zeigt sofort Passwort-Login



## Gast170816 (11. November 2013)

Ich hoffe es passt in diese Kategorie...
Kennt sich zufällig jemand mit Facebook aus, und weiß warum nach dem Anlegen eines Page-Namens sofort der Login mit Passwort und Co kommt... denn in dem Moment habe ich ja noch gar kein Passwort. Es wurde erst der Page-Name angelegt, der Schritt mit Passwort anlegen fehlt. (Das passiert in verschiedenen Browsern)


----------



## Gast170816 (12. November 2013)

...man braucht wohl vorher nen Personenaccount... war das schon immer so? Verrückt aber auch dieses Internetz.


----------

